# Saltgrass vs Texas roadhouse



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Which do you think is better?? I'm leaning towards Saltgrass.....


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Saltgrass hands down


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree. Ate at a Texas Roadhouse (Not a Texas company. Based in Louisville, KY) Monday night and Salt Grass just seemed better.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Saltgrass
Appetizer - Seafood Fondu
Entree - Pats Ribeye, garlic mashed potatos, and a side of range rattlers.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll take Saltgrass over Texas Roadhouse every time. If you want a high quality steak at a reasonable price try the Keg if you have one near you They're a few bucks more than Saltgrass but well worth it - The $29 bone-in ribeye (w/2 sides) from the Keg was every bit as good as the as the $47 rib-eye (sides $6/10 extra) I had at Del-Friscos.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Salt Grass by a mile


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Green beans at road house are great.


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

SALT GRASS! Shiner Bock bread rocks!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Saltgrass is just about the only Fertitta restaurant I will eat at willingly.

and it is better than Tx Roadhouse.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Texas Roadhouse is like going to Sonic for a Steak, no offense intended towards Sonic.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The Pats Ribeye rocks at Saltgrass.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yup! Glad you guys agree! Pats ribeye is the bomb dot com!!!


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Another vote for Saltgrass.


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

Saltgrass, if I don't grill my own!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

saltgrass fo sho. i hate how texas roadhouse tries to nickel and dime you for loading your baked potato, your steak, your mashed taters, etc. just add the 99 cents to the meal! the service at saltgrass is top notch imo!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Saltgrass was excellent before Fertitta bought it-Now it's the same as his other establishments-All about money & no quality.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> the service at saltgrass is top notch imo!


I've eaten at Saltgrass once, in League City. The food was average at best and the service was so bad, I left a penny tip(to make sure the waste of oxygen waiter knew I didn't just forget), and the manager could not have cared less when I complained. never apologized, and only made excuses about how shorthanded he was.

They'll never get another cent from me.

WAY too many good steakhouses out there to settle for that place.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

I do love those rolls at the roadhouse, The bread at Saltgrass is pretty good too...


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

What's some other good steak houses? 

Anybody ever do the 72 oz steak challenge???


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Texas Roadhouse? Dude, grow a pair or ****!

YES, **** !!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

The last trip to Saltgrass sucked so bad, we will never go back. Last few times it was terrible. We have never had a bad experience at Roadhouse. They are both kinda like a Chili's of Steak, not top of the line, but okay.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

tunchistheman said:


> Saltgrass hands down





Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Saltgrass
> Appetizer - Seafood Fondu
> Entree - Pats Ribeye, garlic mashed potatos, and a side of range rattlers.


Me too (Pearland)! Chicken and shrimp brochette for appetizer and chicken tortilla soup. Pat's rib-eye (Medium rare) and regular tater's fer food!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

they'll both make a TURD!


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> they'll both make a TURD!


My feelings exactly!!!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Definitely Saltgrass!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Golden Corral!!!


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll take Saltgrass over Roadhouse.

But if I'm going to eat steak in that price range, I prefer Outback over both of those. They have a new (at least somewhat) wood fire grill. The Filet is not bad at all.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

for steak...
50 yr old mesquite posts on my grill...
yall keep them chain outfits.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

In Clear Lake its Salt Grass by a mile over Texas Roadhouse .


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I vote for Beef top ramen.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Only ever eaten at saltgrass for lunch and only eaten at roadhouse for dinner but based on that I would go with roadhouse. Roadhouse margaritas are pretty good 2.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

you always want what you dont have and we do not have Saltgrasss here in CC , so for me it's Saltgrass


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

DrummerBoy471 said:


> What's some other good steak houses?
> 
> Killen's :smile:
> http://www.killenssteakhouse.com/


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Sure. Plenty out there better than Saltgrass or Roadhouse but the OP Q was saltgrass or Roadhouse. Still MHO that at least for lunch-Saltgrass blows.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tentcotter said:


> Sure. Plenty out there better than Saltgrass or Roadhouse but the OP Q was saltgrass or Roadhouse. Still MHO that at least for lunch-Saltgrass blows.


Outback is better than Saltgrass or Roadhouse.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Saltgrass is the best. But I wouldn't know about Texas roadhouse. The place has peanuts on every table.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Neither.

I do like the Range Rattler's as an appetizer at Salt Grass however. :/


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

scwine said:


> Neither.
> 
> I do like the Range Rattler's as an appetizer at Salt Grass however. :/


those things are the BOMB!!!


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

No comparison.....Saltgrass.

Texas Roadhouse is comperable to Logan's, and I would choose Logans.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Saltgrass for sure!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

gitchesum said:


> I've eaten at Saltgrass once, in League City. The food was average at best and the service was so bad, I left a penny tip(to make sure the waste of oxygen waiter knew I didn't just forget), and the manager could not have cared less when I complained. never apologized, and only made excuses about how shorthanded he was.
> 
> They'll never get another cent from me.
> 
> WAY too many good steakhouses out there to settle for that place.


Do you mean Roadhouse? There is no Saltgrass in LC. Just wondering. I have eaten the Roadhouse there and it was not that good. There is a Saltgrass in Webster.

I vote Saltgrass.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

If i had to pick one, i'd say Saltgrass although i've had overcooked steaks there too. I do love the bread at Roadhouse though.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

HC said:


> Do you mean Roadhouse? There is no Saltgrass in LC. Just wondering. I have eaten the Roadhouse there and it was not that good. There is a Saltgrass in Webster.
> 
> I vote Saltgrass.


I meant the Saltgrass in Webster.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

K-2's


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Saltgrass hands down...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Saltgrass is just about the only Fertitta restaurant I will eat at willingly.


 

TRAITOR!! :slimer:


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Saltgrass is way better.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> TRAITOR!! :slimer:


I said "willingly"

I didn't say I frequented the place.

I think the last time I ate there was at least a year ago.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Overall quality ... Saltgrass. 

Good food, good price ... Texas Roadhouse.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Salt Grass

TH


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Salt Grass - 16 oz. Pat's Rib-Eye and a Texas Tea.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

while we are at it, which is better? A kick to the groin or to get punched right in the eye?

Seriously, both are run of the mill chain outfits. Saltgrass is a step above Texas Roadhouse. Texas roadhouse is even more informal but is better for fried ****. Decent catfish at TR. The steaks in the glass case look horrible. Service is very good at the one in Pearland as it generally is at Saltgrass.


----------

